# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  ES POSIBLE CULTIVAR CHIA EN LA COSTA ?

## marco

*BUENAS NOCHES 
ALGUIEN TIENE INFORMACION ACERCA DEL CULTIVO DE LA CHIA? SERA POSIBLE ESTE CULTIVO EN LA COSTA?
CUAL ES LA EPOCA DE SIEMBRA ADECUADA?HAY ALGUNA EMPRESA COMERCILIADORA DE ESTE PROUCTO,ESTARIA INTERESADA EN HACER CADENAS PRODUCTIVAS?
SI ALGUNA PERSONA CUENTA CON INFORMACION ACERCA DE ESTE PRODUCTO,POR FAVOR COMPARTALA 
SALUDOS  
MARCO A.RIVERA* Temas similares: Agronegocios de chia 農業綜合企業的嘉 Agribusiness of chia Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Sistema intensivo de cultivar arroz-sri Artículo: Inversionistas españoles buscan zonas para cultivar aceitunas en Perú Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Claro que es posible, justo un compañero a elaborado una tesis en este cultivo, no estoy muy al tanto del manejo agronómico, lo que sé es que es rentable si encuentras mercado; el costo es mas o menos entre mil y dos mil quiñentos soles. Se vende entre 10 a 20 soles el kg, también se esta sembrando en Viru La libertad.

----------


## Edgar S.H

Esta tesis esta publicada o sustentado,  en que universidad. Quisiera saber de sus resultado y conclusiones. Agradecería esta información

----------


## ALFA

Hola me interesa el tema, hice una prueba en la selva y elresultado fue bueno, pero no tengo experiencia, me gustaría compartir información.Tengo terreno disponible en la selva. Saludos. Luis Rivera

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Bueno es de la UPAO, de Trujillo aun esta en redacción se sustentará en un mes aprox! mi correo es ctiradoagro@hotmail.com si gustas mandame un correo para pasarte unos datos saldudos!

----------


## Igor

Hola, estoy averiguando sobre el cultivo de la chia pero aun no encuentro información, solo tengo pocos datos en que se esta sembrando en Arequipa en 7 hectarias correspondientes y estan respaldados por Autodema. Ya que estas mas informado de este cultivo queria saber la epoca de siembra y cosecha, cual es su costo de produccción, a cuanto asciende las hectarias sembradas, cuanto lo venden por kilo y a quien le venden? Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Lo único que sé por el momento es que está carísima (por encima de los S/.20 x Kg), incluso más cara que la quinua; aunque me dicen que produce mucho menos. 
Saludos

----------


## Igor

Hola, S/. 20 soles el kilo de semilla o de grano? si eso tambien me han dicho que no tiene mucho apogeo que esta al 1% en participación de mercado en Pedregal Arequipa, pero me han dicho que en La Joya estan sembrando.  
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, S/. 20 soles el kilo de semilla o de grano? si eso tambien me han dicho que no tiene mucho apogeo que esta al 1% en participación de mercado en Pedregal Arequipa, pero me han dicho que en La Joya estan sembrando.  
> Gracias

 La semilla es el grano y viceversa, y está carísima, pero aún así tiene demanda, aunque para exportación hace que los precios vuelen y no sea posible ser competitivo. Bolivia, Argentina y México parecen ser más competitivos que nosotros por el momento, pero ya se puede encontrar más chía aquí en el Perú, porque es un producto que está de moda, al igual que la quinua, porque son considerados granos milagrosos o muy nutritivos. 
Saludos

----------


## ayl

Hola, estoy interesado en sembrar CHIA y quisiera saber si alguna empresa y/o particular ya lo están sembrando y si es posible que me proporcione información sobre el manejo de ese cultivo, cantidad de semillas necesarias para una hectárea y su rendimiento asimismo me indique en donde puedo conseguir las semillas, y los precios. 
Agradezco toda la información que me pueda alcanzar
Saludos,
Angel Yong ayongl@yahoo.com

----------


## ipex

Informes:   IPEX Instituto Peruano de Exportadores

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

yo cultivo chia a poca escala en huaraz a 3000msnm por consejo de un quimico farmaceutivo, que me dijo que la chia costeña es de muchisima menos calidad que la chia en la sierra, principalmente por los omegas, creo q esto bajaria el precio de chia cultivada en la costa, alguien tendrá mas información acerca del valor nutricional de chia en la costa y sierra, la produccion a 3000m es de aprox. 500 kg, mi poca produccion lo puedo vender hasta en 50 soles(por que la gente dice q es mas nutritivo), si alguien tuviese mas informacion agradeceria comente, gracias!

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

La chía se siembra en el norte, se emplea 6-8 kg por hectárea, costos de producción están 3000-4000 ns, rinde solo 2000 kg/ha, es un cultivo mas rustico que la quinua. precio de la semilla esta en S/. 45.00 n.s. Su manejo agronómico es similar a la Quinua, su periodo vegetativo hasta cosecha dura 150 días.  Ing. Richard Delgado A.  Cel. 979497767

----------

